# Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?



## dreamdomain (17. Juli 2017)

*Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*

Hi liebe Community,
ich habe jetzt schon mehrere Posts erstellt und hab somit mehrere TBs und Tower Kühler in Betracht gezogen. Jedoch bin in hin und hergerissen (xD) welche Art ich jetzt nehmen soll. Gekühlt werden soll ein Ryzen 5 1600 auf einem ASRock X370 Gaming K4. Mein Gehäuse ist ein Phanteks P400 Tempered Glass Edition. Vorne saugen zwei Silent Wings 3 140mm auf 1000rpm, hinten und hinten oben jeweils beide mitgelieferten 120mm Lüfter, wahrscheinlich so auf 700-1000rpm. Hierzu noch kurz eine Frage, über ASRock F Stream werden mir bei den beiden 120mm rpms von 500-2000 angezeigt. Dies wechselt ständig. Ist das weil die 3 pin sind und keinen Tacho haben?

Da ich ein Sichtfenster habe sieht ein TB natürlich schöner aus. Meine Anforderungen: Idle sollte 30C bei 25C Raumtemperatur haben und maximal sollte der Prozi 65C erreichen. Und das bei angenehmen Temperaturen. Budget ist bis max. 60€

Grüße
NRgamer

edit: das haben jetzt schon 46 leute angeschaut. kann mir keiner das erklären?


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*



NRgamer schrieb:


> Vorne saugen zwei Shadow Wings 140mm auf 1000rpm,


Die Hälfte der Drehzahlen reicht völlig.
Mein Standardlüfter vom Raijintek Arcadia dreht im Lerlauf um die 400 U/min.
Hinten oben werkelt ein BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 140mm mit 500-600 U/min.



NRgamer schrieb:


> Idle sollte 30C bei 25C Raumtemperatur haben


Schaffst Du nur mit sehr starker Wasserkühlung wegen der Wärmeübergangsgrenzschichten.



NRgamer schrieb:


> und maximal sollte der Prozi 65C erreichen.


Geht mit gutem Prozessorkühler leise mit Luftkühlung (Scyte Grand Kama Cross3, beQuiet , EKL, Noctua, Noise Blocker).
Mein Favorit der Top-Down-Blower:
Scythe Grand Kama Cross 3 lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.

Ich habe den Cross 2, der hält die CPU bei leisen Gehäuselüftern und Vollast unter 62-64 °C.

Einige gute Towerkühler:
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland,
Scythe Ninja 3 Rev. B lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland,
be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 SR1 lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland,
Noctua NH-D9DX i4 3U lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland,

und der ganze Rest:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=cpucooler&...tualisieren&plz=&dist=&mail=&sort=p&bl1_id=30.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*

Top-Blower- gegen Tower-CPU-Kuhler: Auswirkung auf die Temperatur von Mainboard-Spannungswandlern vllt hilft dir das bei deiner Entscheidung 

Zu deinen Wünschen: generell alles kein Problem, wenn du mit der Spannung ein wenig umgehen kannst ^^


----------



## dreamdomain (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*



NRgamer schrieb:


> Hi liebe Community,
> ich habe jetzt schon mehrere Posts erstellt und hab somit mehrere TBs und Tower Kühler in Betracht gezogen. Jedoch bin in hin und hergerissen (xD) welche Art ich jetzt nehmen soll. Gekühlt werden soll ein Ryzen 5 1600 auf einem ASRock X370 Gaming K4. Mein Gehäuse ist ein Phanteks P400 Tempered Glass Edition. Vorne saugen zwei Silent Wings 3 140mm auf 1000rpm, hinten und hinten oben jeweils beide mitgelieferten 120mm Lüfter, wahrscheinlich so auf 700-1000rpm. Hierzu noch kurz eine Frage, über ASRock F Stream werden mir bei den beiden 120mm rpms von 500-2000 angezeigt. Dies wechselt ständig. Ist das weil die 3 pin sind und keinen Tacho haben?
> 
> Da ich ein Sichtfenster habe sieht ein TB natürlich schöner aus. Meine Anforderungen: Idle sollte 30C bei 25C Raumtemperatur haben und maximal sollte der Prozi 65C erreichen. Und das bei angenehmen Temperaturen. Budget ist bis max. 60€
> ...


und das mit dem 3 pin? stimmt das so

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abductee (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*

Natürlich hat der 3-Pin ein Tachosignal.
Masse
12V
Tacho

Der 4-Pin hat zusätzlich noch das PWM-Steuersignal.

Wechselt die Drehzahl auch mit einem anderen Lüfter?
Ich hatte auch schon Lüfter da war das Tachosignal verwirrt als die Spannung im Temperatur-Leerlauf zu tief runter ging.


----------



## dreamdomain (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*

ne die silent wings 3 bleiben immer bei 1000rpm

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*

die drehzahl wurd nicht übers tachosignal geregelt....der anschluss darf halt nicht pwm sein bzw auf pwm stehen

Davon ab musst du echt nicht so großes Ding aus dem Kühlerkauf machen, du hast ein paar gute Towerkühler empfohlen bekommen (Mugen5, U12S, Olymp etc...)


----------



## dreamdomain (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> die drehzahl wurd nicht übers tachosignal geregelt....der anschluss darf halt nicht pwm sein bzw auf pwm stehen
> 
> Davon ab musst du echt nicht so großes Ding aus dem Kühlerkauf machen, du hast ein paar gute Towerkühler empfohlen bekommen (Mugen5, U12S, Olymp etc...)



also die beiden 3 pin lüfter sind auf DC. die wechseln immer zwischen 600 und 2000 rpm


----------



## a160 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*

ich schmeiß mal den NH12P SE14 von Noctua rein, aber den gibts neu leider nicht mehr. Vielleicht mal gebraucht schauen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*



NRgamer schrieb:


> also die beiden 3 pin lüfter sind auf DC. die wechseln immer zwischen 600 und 2000 rpm


Wie sieht die Kennlinie aus? ASrock hat einsehr gutes Tool zur Lüftereinstellung, nutz es einfach

Hängen die Lüfter an einem Y-Adapter? Dann gibt es Signalreflexionen

Diesen Kühler empfehle ich:
Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## dreamdomain (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*

ja ich habe f stream. und ja sie sind an einem 3 pin Y-Kabel

edit: ich find den Alpenföhn Matterhorn Black Edition ganz gut. Muss dann noch das AM4 Kit kaufen oder anfordern

edit 2: interessierter user, die Lüfter laufen (denk ich konstant). nur das tacho signal spielt verrückt. soweit ich das beurteilen kann laufen die lüfter ruhig. also ich hör nich dass die aufdrehen oder so was

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*



NRgamer schrieb:


> ...nur das tacho signal spielt verrückt. ...


Das habe ich immer dann, wenn ich schlechte Y-Kabel nutze.


----------



## Thoddeleru (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*

Persönlich bin ich mehr für Tower-Kühler, weil man die so montieren kann, dass die warme Luft direkt aus dem Gehäuse geblasen wird (vorzugsweise in Richtung eines ausblasenden Gehäuselüfters). Kannst ja mal hier lesen:
Top-Blower- gegen Tower-CPU-Kuhler: Auswirkung auf die Temperatur von Mainboard-Spannungswandlern

Ansonsten schnall einfach den größten Kühler drauf den du findest, der hat dann noch Reserven und bleibt vor allem leise (Alpenföhn Olymp z.B. oder so, der ist preislich noch ganz attraktiv).


----------



## dreamdomain (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das habe ich immer dann, wenn ich schlechte Y-Kabel nutze.


also ich hab eins von Nanoxia

hab noch ein 4 pin von noctua. das andere hab ich an den silent wings 3. war ein zweier pack. kann ich die 3 pin an 4 pin anschließen? also denkst du dass die rpm dann richtig angezeigt wird

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dreamdomain (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*



Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Persönlich bin ich mehr für Tower-Kühler, weil man die so montieren kann, dass die warme Luft direkt aus dem Gehäuse geblasen wird (vorzugsweise in Richtung eines ausblasenden Gehäuselüfters). Kannst ja mal hier lesen:
> Top-Blower- gegen Tower-CPU-Kuhler: Auswirkung auf die Temperatur von Mainboard-Spannungswandlern
> 
> Ansonsten schnall einfach den größten Kühler drauf den du findest, der hat dann noch Reserven und bleibt vor allem leise (Alpenföhn Olymp z.B. oder so, der ist preislich noch ganz attraktiv).


wie findest du von alpenföhn das matterhorn

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abductee (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*

Ich glaub mein Y-Kabel von Nanoxia was ich mal gekauft hatte war auch falsch gepinnt.
Haben da beide Stecker die zum Lüfter gehen alle drei Pins oder ist einer der nur zwei hat?


----------



## Corsair_Fan (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*

hab nur Tower-Kühler genutzt sind besser als Blower. Ja musste auch ein paar Y-Kabel schrotten um 2 Lüfter an einen PWM-Anschluss betreiben zu können. Mir wurde immer gesagt das PWM Signal muss gekappt werden falsch das RPM Signal muss weg dann läufts.


----------



## dreamdomain (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich glaub mein Y-Kabel von Nanoxia was ich mal gekauft hatte war auch falsch gepinnt.
> Haben da beide Stecker die zum Lüfter gehen alle drei Pins oder ist einer der nur zwei hat?


ist bei beiden anschlüssen 3 pin

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abductee (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*

Dann ist das Y-Kabel falsch belegt.
Ein Stecker von den Beiden darf nur zwei Pins haben, kein Wunder das deine Lüftersteuerung spinnt.

Hast du einen Schrumpfschlauch daheim?
Dann zieh den Mantel zurück und schneid bei einem der Stecker das gelbe Kabel durch, auf beiden Enden Schrumpfschlauch und dann den äußeren Mantel wieder drüberstülpen.


----------



## dreamdomain (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*



NRgamer schrieb:


> also ich hab eins von Nanoxia
> 
> hab noch ein 4 pin von noctua. das andere hab ich an den silent wings 3. war ein zweier pack. kann ich die 3 pin an 4 pin anschließen? also denkst du dass die rpm dann richtig angezeigt wird
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


kann ich dann das 4 pin y kabel für die 3 pin lüfter verwenden?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abductee (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*

Ja kannst du.


----------



## Thoddeleru (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*



NRgamer schrieb:


> wie findest du von alpenföhn das matterhorn
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk



Der passt nicht auf AM4 bzw. erst wenn man so ein Umrüstkit bei Alpenföhn bestellt. Ist dann wieder so ein hin und her. Der Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced scheint mir aber ganz gut, der kostet auch nur ~27€. Musst halt schauen ob die Kühler in dein Gehäuse passen.

Zu dem Advanced noch hier ein Test:
[Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?


----------



## dreamdomain (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ja kannst du.



hmm dass hat leider auch nicht geklappt, da die 3 pin lüfter immer noch an 3 pins dran sind. bei dem 4pin y kabel ist bei einem kabel ein pin weniger. für pwm passt das, aber für 3 pin nich


----------



## Abductee (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*

Ist doch egal wenn ein Pin übrig bleibt, das funktioniert trotzdem.


----------



## dreamdomain (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*

aber die 3 pin haben immer noch den vollen kontakt. 
kabel 1:
- - - - anschluss
- - -   lüfter
kabel 2:
- - -  anschluss
- - -  lüfter

ja ein pin ist weniger, aber die 3 pin lüfter sind an 3 pins angeschlossen


Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abductee (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Top Blower oder Tower Kühler?*

PWM-Lüfter haben ein zusätzliches Steuersignal, der Rest ist die selbe Belegung wie bei einem 3-Pin.
Wenn du jetzt ein PWM-Kabel verwendest, ist der vierte Draht nutzlos, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Wenn du deine 3-Pin Lüfter über ein Y-Kabel angesteckt hast, ist es mit dem PWM-Kabel genau das Gleiche.
Nur das Tachosignal wird beim Noctua-Kabel richtig ausgeführt.


----------

